# Uploaded file to FileTrip, and cant download why?



## haddad (Sep 6, 2010)

I recently uploaded to http://filetrip.net/f12869-Haddad039s-Acek...Setup-1-00.html and I re-uploaded countless times, and whenever anyone/or me tries to download. It always stays as 404 error when somebody tries to download. Why?


----------



## Another World (Sep 6, 2010)

not sure what the problem was. each 404 error counted as a download, something was messed up. i've deleted your file from the database. try uploading it again and rename the file just in case.

-another world


----------



## haddad (Sep 6, 2010)

k thanks


----------



## Costello (Sep 10, 2010)

I think if you have accents or special characters in the title, theres going to be issues with file uploads.
just rename it using a regular file name...


----------

